# مواصفات سيارات الركوب (الخاصة)



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

مواصفات سيارات الركوب (الخاصة)

Passenger Car Specifications




Engine
المحرك

القدرة الفعلية للمحرك, مقاسة عند فتحة خانق كاملة والمحرك مركب عليه كافة الملحقات.
Max. net engine horsepower [kW (HP)]

at engine speed (rpm)
أقصى قدرة فعلية للمحرك 

[كيلووات( حصان)] 

عند سرعة دوران المحرك (لفة/دقيقة)

عزم المحرك, مقاس عند فتحة خانق كاملة. 


Max. torque (N.m)

at engine speed (rpm)
أقصى عزم للمحرك
(نيوتن.متر)

عند سرعة دوران المحرك (لفة/دقيقة)

سعة المحرك, تحسب بضرب مساحة الأسطوانة في طول الشوط في عدد الاسطوانات. وتحسب بالسنتيمتر المكعب أو بالتر (1 لتر= 1000 سم3)
Engine swept volume (cm3) (CC)
سعة المحرك (سم3) (سي سي) 

نسبة القطر إلى الشوط, تحسب بقسمة القطر بالمم على طول الشوط بالمم. 
Bore/stroke (mm/mm)
نسبة القطر بالنسبة للشوط (مم/مم)

نسبة الإنضغاط, (تحسب بقسمة سعة الاسطوانة زائد حجم غرفة الاحتراق مقسومة على حجم غرفة الاحتراق)
Compression ratio 
نسبة الإنضغاط 

القدرة النوعية للمحرك, تحسب بقسمة القدرة الفرملية للمحرك على سعة المحرك 
(1 كيلووات/لتر= 1.36 حصان/لتر)
Specific power output (kW/l) 
القدرة النوعية لخرج المحرك (كيلووات/لتر)

وضعية المحرك (طولي-عرضي), عدد الاسطوانات, تركيبة الاسطوانات (مستقيم- مائل- على شكل حرف V), عدد الصمامات بالاسطوانة
Engine type
نوع المحرك 


Fuel
الوقود

نوع الوقود: بنزين/ديزل/ كهرباء/ غاز
Type of fuel
نوع الوقود

التحكم في إدخال الوقود للاسطوانات: مغذي, حقن الوقود. 
Fuel management 
التحكم في الوقود

سعة خزان الوقود, بقسمة سعة الخزان (لتر)على استهلاك الوقود (لتر/100 كم) يعطي عدد الكيلومترات التي يمكن للسيارة أن تقطعها بدون إعادة ملئ الخزان.
Fuel tank capacity (l)
سعة خزان الوقود (لتر)


Electrical Equipment
المعدات الكهربائية

جهد البطارية مقاس بالفولت, سعة البطارية مقاسة بالأمبير ساعة)
Battery (V- Ah)
البطارية (فولت- أمبير ساعة)

جهد المولد مقاس بالفولت, ومقدار التيار بالأمبير)
Alternator (V- A)
المولد الكهربائي (فولت- أمبير)


Cooling
التبريد

نوع نظام التبريد (مياه- هواء) سعة المشع (الردياتير) باللتر. 
Cooling
نوع نظام التبريد وسعة المشع (لتر)


Power Train
نقل الحركة 

نسب التخفيض, تساوي النسبة بين سرعة خرج المحرك و سرعة خرج صندوق للنقلات المختلفة.
Transmission ratio 
نسب التخفيض لصندوق السرعات 

النقلات, تبين عدد نقلات, نوع النقل (يدوي- أوتوماتيكي), وموضع رافعة التحويل (بعمود التوجيه, أرضي..) 
Gear shift
طريقة أجراء تغيير نقل صندوق السرعات (النقلات)

نسبة التخفيض النهائية, تساوي النسبة بين خرج صندوق التروس وسرعة دوران عمود إدارة العجل.
Final-drive ratio
نسبة التخفيض الخلفية


Brakes
الفرامل 

نوع الفرامل أمامي/خلفي (قرصي-اسطواني), مؤازر, صمام التحكم في الضغط, نظام منع غلق العجلات.
Braking system
نوع نظام الفرامل 


Tires
الإطارات 

رمز الإطار يحتوي على مقاس عرض الإطار بالمم, ونسبة الشكل (ارتفاع الإطار إلى عرض الإطار), نوع الإطار, مقاس الجنط, بيان الحمل, رمز السرعة. 
Tires
رموز ومقاس الإطار


Suspension 
التعليق 

نوع النظام, النوابض واليايات, والمحاور
Wheel suspension (front/rear)
نظام التعليق (أمامي/ خلفي)


Steering
التوجيه

قطر دوران السيارة هو أقل قطر دوران للسيارة, عند إدارة عجلة القيادة لأقصى مدى. 
Turning circle diameter (m) 
قطر دوران السيارة (م)

الشرح 
Car
السيارة

شكل السيارة (سيدان- ميني فان...), عدد الأبواب, عدد المقاعد. 
Body style 
شكل جسم السيارة 

طول السيارة, المسافة بين خارج الصدامين
Vehicle length (mm) 
طول السيارة (مم)

عرض السيارة, المسافة بين حدود السيارة عند النظر لها من الأمام
Vehicle width (mm)
عرض السيارة (مم)

ارتفاع السيارة, المسافة بين سطح الأرض وأقصى حد للسيارة من أعلى
Vehicle height (mm)
ارتفاع السيارة (مم)

المسافة بين مركزي المحوريين عند النظر إلى السيارة من الجنب
Wheelbase (mm)
المسافة بين المحورين (مم)

المسافة بين منتصف العجلتين لنفس المحور (الأمامي- الخلفي) عند النظر إليهم من الأمام. 
Track, front-rear (mm)
المسافة بين العجلتين لنفس المحور 

أمامي- خلفي (مم) 

هو وزن السيارة عندما تكون جاهزة للاستخدام بدون السائق. 
Curb weight (kg)
وزن السيارة (كجم)

هو وزن السيارة بكامل الحمولة من الركاب والأمتعة.
Gross vehicle weight (kg)
الوزن الإجمالي (كجم)

هي أقصى سرعة يمكن للسيارة الوصول إليها, والسير بها لمسافة 1كيلومتر.
Maximum speed (km/h)
أقصى سرعة للسيارة (كم/ساعة) 

الزمن بالثانية اللازم لوصول السيارة من سرعة صفر إلى سرعة 100 كيلومتر في الساعة. 
Acceleration from 0 to 100 km/h (s)
التعجيل من صفر إلى 100 كم/ساعة (ثانية)

هي أقصى سرعة يمكن للسيارة الوصول إليها, والسير بها لمسافة 1كيلومتر.
Maximum speed (km/h)
أقصى سرعة للسيارة (كم/ساعة) 

تحسب من قدرة المحرك ووزن السيارة بدون السائق. كلما قلة النسبة, كلما زاد التعجيل والقدرة على صعود الميل. 
Power-to-weight ratio (kg/kW)
نسبة القدرة للوزن (كجم/كيلووات)

يقاس استهلاك الوقود من خلال قياس استهلاك الوقود خلال مسافة معينة خلال القيادة مشابها لداخل المدينة, وسرعة ثابتة 90 كم/ساعة, وسرعة ثابتة 120 كم/ساعة.
Fuel consumption 
(l/100 km)- Germany

(mile/gallon)- USA
استهلاك الوقود (لتر/100 كم)- المانيا

استهلاك الوقود (ميل/جالون)- أمريكا 

منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:58:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

تغيير (استبدال) شمعات الإشعال- البواجي/ البوجيهات (Spark plugs)




في محركات البنزين تحتاج الشحنة المكونة من الهواء والبنزين الموجودة داخل المحرك إلى وسيلة لإشعالها. هذه الوسيلة هي شمعات الإشعال. وفي معظم الحالات يخصص شمعة إشعال لكل أسطوانة (في بعض سيارات هوندا الحديثة يوجد شمعتان لكل أسطوانة). تأخذ شمعة الإشعال الطاقة الكهربائية من موزع الشرر, أو من ملف الإشعال مباشرة في نظام الإشعال بدون الموزع. وتتصل شمعات الإشعال بالموزع عن طريق كابلات (أسلاك). تتصل الكبلات من الموزع إلى الشمعات بكل أسطوانة في ترتيب معين يسمى ترتيب الإشعال (ترتيب الإشعال مختلف عن ترتيب الأسطوانات). 







تأثر حالة الشمعات على أداء المحرك. ومع مرور الوقت تبدأ كفاءة أداء الشمعات تقل وتقل معها كفاءة أداء المحرك وظهور بعض المتاعب المصاحبة مثل هبوط في قدرة المحرك, صعوبة في تقويم السيارة, تعجيل بطيء, تقطيع المحرك, استهلاك أعلى للوقود, إشعال في العادم, سخونة المحرك, إشعال خلفي في مجمع العادم. 

ولذلك نحتاج بعد فترة من الزمن تغيير شمعات الإشعال, بعض الأشخاص يقوم بتغيير الشمعات عند تفاقم المتاعب المصاحبة. ولكن ينصح بتغيير الشمعات بعد فترات زمنية محددة تحسب بالمسافة المقطوعة كل 20 ألف كيلومتر (في الشمعات الحديثة قد تصل تلك الفترات إلى 100 ألف كيلومتر). 



تغير شمعات الإشعال:

في معظم الأحوال يجب تغيير جميع الشمعات بالمحرك دفعة واحدة. يتم ذلك والمحرك ساكن ويستحسن أن يكون المحرك بارد. 

ما تحتاجه لعملية فك الشمعات:
1. لقمة (صندوق) شمعة إشعال, وصلة, مفتاح
2. مجموعة جديدة لشمعات الإشعال
3. مقياس خلوص الشمعات
4. خرقة أو فرشة 
5. لي (أنبوب) بقطر 5/16 بوصة وبطول 12 بوصة (يمكن استخدامه للوصول إلى الشمعة والمساعدة في عملية الحل والربط). 
يستخدم لحل الشمعات وتركيبها مفتاح خاص له لقمة (صندوق) خاصة مبطنه من الداخل بالمطاط أو بها مغناطيس للإمساك بالشمعة حتى لا تقع خلال الحل والتركيب.

عند تغيير الشمعات يجب أن يتم أعادة تركيب الأسلاك بنفس الترتيب الأصلي للمحافظة على ترتيب الإشعال. ولهذا قبل أن تقوم بحل أي شيء يجب أن ترقم كل كبل حسب أسطوانات المتصل بها. أما في حالة القيام برفع كابل واحد وتغيير الشمعة ثم إعادة الكبل قبل أن تبدأ في تغيير الشمعة التالية لن تكون بحاجة إلى ترقيم الكبلات (في هذه الحالة يجب أخذ الحذر من انفلات كابل أخر). في الكثير من السيارات تكون أطوال الكبلات متدرجة الطول بحيث يصعب الخلط عند تركيبهم. 



1- فصل أسلاك (كابلات)الإشعال:
أسلاك الإشعال يجب أن يتعامل معها برفق, حيث أن أدائها يتدهور سريعاً في حالة تعرضه إلى الشد, أو اللي, أو الإصابة بالبلل, أو التلوث بالزيت أو الشحم. 

لفصل الكبل من شمعة الإشعال أمسك الكبل فقط من الغطاء الواقي للكبل عند اتصاله بالشمعة (لا تحاول جذب السلك نفسه, فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى إتلافه) و لفه يمنى ويسرى أثناء شده للخارج, كما في الشكل 1. في بعض السيارات تحتاج إلى حل منقي (فلتر) الهواء لتصل إلى الشمعات.



2- حل شمعات الإشعال:
قبل حل شمعة الإشعال يستحسن تنظيف حول قاعدة الشمعة, في حالة وجود هواء مضغوط قم بنفخ الأتربة بعيدا عن منطقة الشمعات. وفي حالة عدم توفر الهواء المضغوط, قم بالتنظيف بواسطة خرقة أو فرشة حتى لا تسقط أتربة داخل الاسطوانة. حل شمعة الإشعال مستخدماً صندوق (لقمة) شمعة الإشعال, مقاس 14 مم أو 18 مم حسب المواصفات في كتيب الإرشادات. ركب اللقمة على شمعة الإشعال وأدرها واضغط عليها حتى تضمن صحة تركيبها. حل تقريط الشمعة عن طريق التأثير بقوة على ذراع المفتاح (العدة) عكس عقارب الساعة, قد تحتاج إلى إضافة توصيلة أو وصلة مفصلية إلى ذراع المفتاح عند الحاجة لذلك. بعد حل تقريط الشمعة يمكن رفع الذراع مع أبقاء اللقمة في مكانها واستخدم اليد لإدارة اللقمة لحل الشمعة. في حالة عدم أمكانية الوصول إلى شمعة الإشعال, ادخل اللي 5/16 بوصة فوق الشمعة ثم لفها للخارج مع اللي.

عند حل الشمعات يفضل إبقائهم بنفس الترتيب في حالة الحاجة لتحديد الأسطوانة التي بها مشاكل احتراق عن طريق فحص قلب شمعة الإشعال.

* في حالة صعوبة أخراج الشمعة, قم بفكها قليلاً (بقدر حتى لا تتلف القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات), ثم ضع على القلاووظ كيروسين أو زيت, ثم أعد ربط الشمعة. ثم حاول الفك بعد عدة دقائق. 



3-اختيار الشمعات المناسبة:

ينصح باستخدام نوع الشمعات الأصلية المركبة بالسيارة عند خروجها من المصنع أن أمكن. لسيارات فورد فإنها تكون موتوركرفت Motorcraft, منتجات جنرال موتورز تستخدم أيه سي ديلكو AC Delco و شركة كريسلر تستخدم تشامبيون Champion. وللسيارات اليابانية يستخدم إن جي كاي NGK وللسيارات الألمانية يستخدم بوش Bosch. أرجع إلى دليل الأجزاء للحصول على الشمعات الملائمة.



4- ضبط المسافة بين أقطاب الشمعة (الخلوص):


قبل تركيب شمعة الإشعال تأكد من صحة الخلوص بين قطبي الشمعة باستخدام مقياس سلكي وقم بضبط الخلوص عند الحاجة. الخلوص بين أقطاب شمعات الإشعال يمكن أن تجده مدون في الملصق المعدني بمواصفات السيارة تحت غطاء المحرك. الخلوص بين الأقطاب يكون في الغالب في حدود ما بين 0.7 و 1.1 مليمتر. للقيام بالضبط أدخل السلك ذو السمك المناسب (حسب المواصفات) بين قطب الشمعة الخارجي والداخلي عند طرف الشمعة. للحصول على الضبط السليم للخلوص فإن السلك يجب أن يمر بين القطبين ولكن بمقاومة طفيفة. في حالة أن الخلوص غير مضبوط قم بثني القطب الخارجي حتى تحصل على الخلوص المناسب. تأكد من أن القطب الخارجي يكون متمركز فوق القطب الداخلي. في حالة عدم الضبط قم بثني القطب الخارجي حتى يتم الضبط.



5- تركيب شمعات إشعال جديدة:

قم بتركيب الشمعة باليد (لف في اتجاه عقارب الساعة), بعد التأكد من صحة التركيب استخدم ذراع المفتاح للتقريط على شمعة الإشعال ليس أكثر من ربع لفة. التقريط الزائد قد يتلف أسنان القلاووظ أو يكسر أو يشرخ عازل الشمعة. أو أستخدم مفتاح عزم لتقريط الشمعة حسب القيم الموجودة بكتيب الإرشادات الخاص بالسيارة, ويمكن الاستعانة بالجدول التالي في حالة عدم توفر تلك البيانات:



نوع مادة رأس الأسطوانات 

حديد زهر
سبيكة خفيفة

عزم التقريط 

نيوتن. متر 
نيوتن. متر

شمعة إشعال بقاعدة مستوية
M10 x 1.0
10 - 15
10 - 15

M12 x 1.25 
15- 25
15- 25

M 14 x 1.25
20- 40
20- 30

M 18 x 1.5
30 - 45
20- 35

شمعة إشعال بقاعدة مخروطية
M 14 x 1.25
15- 25
10- 20

M 18 x 1.5
20- 30
15- 23




في حالة عدم توفر استخدام مفتاح عزم يمكن أتباع القاعدة الأولية التالية:


ركب الشمعة وقم بربطها باليد داخل القلاووظ النظيف أقصى ما تستطيع, ثم استخدم مفتاح شمعة الإشعال. 

- شمعة الإشعال ذات السطح العدل:
باستخدام مفتاح شمعة الإشعال, أدر شمعة الإشعال الجديدة حتى تشعر بمقاومة ثم أدر المفتاح بزاوية 90 درجة. في حالة الشمعات التي سبق أستعملها (سبق حلها من المحرك), قم بإدارة المفتاح بمقدار 5 دقائق على وجه ساعة تخيليه أو بمقدار 30 درجة بعد الشعور بأول بادرة مقاومة من المفتاح. 

- شمعة الإشعال ذات قاعدة مخروطية: 

قم بإدارة (لف) الشمعة بزاوية 15 درجة المناظرة من 2 إلى 3 دقائق على وجه ساعة تخيليه بعد الإحساس بمقاومة مبدأيه. 




- عندما تقوم بعملية التقريط أو الفك, لا يجب أن يشكل المفتاح زاوية, بل يجب أن يكون المفتاح متعامد مع شمعة الإشعال؛ فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى أما إلى كسر عازل الشمعة أو دفعها إلى الجنب. مما يجعل الشمعة لا تصلح للعمل. 

- في حالة التعامل مع مفتاح صندوق مع ذراع منفصل, يجب أن تكون الفتحات بالصندوق فوق الشمعة حتى يمكن دفع الذراع داخلها. في حالة أن الثقوب في مستوى أقل مما يجعل دخول الذراع من فتحة واحدة فقط فإن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى تلف الشمعة. 
4- أدفع الغطاء الواقي على الشمعة بقوة حتى تشعر أو تسمع صوت اتصال الغطاء الواقي برأس الشمعة. 

قم بإعادة خطوات الفك والتركيب مع الشمعات الأخرى. 

الأخطاء الشائعة في عملية تغيير (استبدال) الشمعات: 



من ناحية المبدأ, يجب تركيب الشمعات المناسبة الموصي بها من الشركة الصانعة للمحرك أو من الشركات المتخصصة في مجال صناعة الشمعات. ولتجنب الاختيار الغير صحيح يجب استشارة المتخصصين أو النشرات الدورية في هذا المجال. الاختيار الغير سليم لشمعة الإشعال قد يؤدي إلى متاعب جسيمة للمحرك وأدائه. الأخطاء الشائعة والمشاكل المترتبة عليها تأتي من رقم الترميز الخاطيء, الطول الغير سليم للقلاووظ (السن), والتعديل في قاعدة الشمعة. 



رقم الترميز الخاطيء:

يجب في جميع الأحوال الالتزام برقم الترميز للمدى الحراري للشمعات الموصي به من الشركة المصنعة للسيارة أو توصيات الشركة الصانعة للشمعات. 









المدى الحراري لشمعات الإشعال يعرف بواسطة رقم رمزي للمدى الحراري. الرقم الرمزي المنخفض (2...4 بوش مثلاُ) يدل على أن "الشمعة باردة" وتكون ذات قلب قصير معزول. الرقم الرمزي المرتفع (7....10 بوش مثلاً) يدل على أن "الشمعة ساخنة" وتكون ذات قلب طويل معزول. 

* يجب أخذ الحيطة والتأكد من المدى الحراري المطلوب للشمعة عند التعامل مع الشمعات اليابانية حيث أن الرقم الرمزي للمدى الحراري معكوس فالأرقام المنخفضة تدل على أن الشمعة ساخنة والأرقام المرتفعة تدل على أن الشمعة ساخنة



الطول الخاطيء للقلاووظ (السن):

طول سن القلاووظ بالشمعة يجب أن يكون هو نفس طول القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات.

في حالة أن طول سن شمعة الإشعال أطول من طول القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات, فإن ذلك سيجعل الشمعة تدخل أكثر داخل فراغ غرفة الاحتراق.

الأضرار الممكنة:

احتمال تلف المكبس, إنضغاط سن القلاووظ مما يجعل من الصعب فك الشمعة بعد ذلك, سخونة شمعة الإشعال. 

في حالة أن سن قلاووظ الشمعة أقصر من من طول القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات, فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى عدم دخول الشمعة داخل فراغ غرفة الاحتراق بالقدر الكافي.

الأضرار الممكنة:

إشعال سيئ للشحنة داخل الاسطوانة, لن تصل الشمعة لدرجة حرارة التنظيف الذاتي, تؤدي إلى غلق الأسنان السفلية الغير مستعملة من القلاووظ برأس الاسطوانات. 









تعديل قاعدة الشمعة:

مع استخدام الشمعة التي لها قاعدة مخروطية لا نستخدم وردة أو حابك دائري. بالنسبة للشمعات ذات القاعدة المسطحة يسمح فقط باستخدام الحابك المحصور. ولا يجب فكه أو استبداله بوردة. بدون الحابك تدخل الشمعة داخل فراغ غرفة الاحتراق أكثر من اللازم. فإن انتقال الحرارة من الشمعة لرأس الاسطوانات سوف يتأثر, وكذلك لن تكون الشمعة مستقرة تماماً في وضعها. 

مع إضافة حلقة حبك إضافية فإن الشمعة لن تكون داخلة داخل فتحة القلاووظ بالمسافة الكافية, وعليه يتأثر نقل الحرارة من جسم الشمعة إلى رأس الأسطوانات. 



المسافة بين الأقطاب (الخلوص):

عند تركيب شمعات الإشعال يجب الانتباه إلى المسافة بين الأقطاب (الخلوص). عند الضرورة, يجب ضبط مسافة الخلوص حسب توصيات الشركة المصنّعة للسيارة. الضبط وإعادة الضبط تطبق فقط على القطب الأرضي للشمعة. يجب اتخاذ الحذر عند أجراء تلك العملية حتى لا تتلف القطب المحوري أو عزل الشمعة. هذا يطبق على كلاً من الشمعة السوبر و البلاتين. ولهذا السبب يجب استخدام المقياس الخاص لهذا الغرض.

يكون الخلوص بين أقطاب الشمعة مضبوط في حالة مرور سلك القياس المناسب بدون أي مقاومة. لا يوصى بإعادة ضبط خلوص الأقطاب الظاهر تآكلها. أعادة ضبط الخلوص في هذه الحالة سيؤدي إلى عدم اشتعال ويتبعها فقد في القدرة وزيادة في استهلاك الوقود. ولهذا فإنه من الأوفر من الناحية الاقتصادية تغيير شمعات الإشعال بشكل دوري. 

وينصح, خلال فترات الخدمة القيام بالكشف على التآكل لشمعات الإشعال البلاتين, وهذا يمكن فعله عن طريق أما باستخدام عدسة مكبرة أو استخدام مقياس مبين الخلوص ومبين التآكل. 






منقوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

سخونة المحرك

ENGINE OVERHEATING

الأسباب والعلاج:

محرك الاحتراق الداخلي يعمل بالحرارة. الطاقة الكيميائية بالوقود التي تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية عند احتراق الوقود, والتي ينتج عنها طاقة ميكانيكية لدفع المكابس, لإدارة عمود المرفق وتسيير السيارة على الطريق. 

وعلى الرغم من كفاءة المحركات اليوم, فما زلت تفقد الكثير من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخلها. فإن متوسط كفاءة محرك البنزين هو حوالي من 22% إلى 28%. هذا يعني أن أكثر من 2/3 (ثلثي) الحرارة المتولدة من كل كمية من الوقود (جالون/لتر) من الوقود أما أن تذهب من خلال أنبوب العادم أو تسخن المحرك نفسه. محرك الديزل يستفيد أكثر من الطاقة المتولدة بكفاءة تصل من 32 إلى 38%, ولكن هذا يعني إنه مازال هناك الكثير من الفقد في الطاقة التي يجب التعامل معها والتي تفقد عن طريق نظام التبريد. 

ومن العجيب, أنه كلما سخن المحرك كلما ذادت كفاءته. ولكن هناك حد لذلك فإن المكابس ورأس الاسطوانات المصنّع من الألمنيوم من الممكن أن تسخن بشدة ثم تنصهر, نفس الشيء للحديد الزهر. بدأ المهندسون في التفكير في استخدام مواد غريبة مثل السيراميك والسبائك المصنوعة من السيراميك والمعدن للحصول على محركات عالية الحرارة وعالية الكفاءة. وقد تنبهوا إلى أمكانية الحصول على عائد مثمر من استخدام السيراميك, ولكن مازال السيراميك باهظ الثمن وليناسب الاستخدام اليومي لتصنيع الأجزاء. 

متى يعتبر المحرك الساخن ساخن؟

معظم المحركات التي تعمل اليوم مصممة على العمل في مدي حرارة من 195 إلى 220 درجة فهرنهيت (90 إلى 105 درجة مئوية). فالمحرك يجب أن يعمل عند درجة حرارة معينة لضمان تحكم أحسن في ملوثات العادم, اقتصاديات أحسن للوقود وأداء عالي. 

سائل التبريد (إيثلين جليكول) مخلوط مع الماء بنسبة 50/50, يغلي عند درجة حرارة 225 درجة فهرنهيت (107 درجة مئوية) في حالة أن يكون غطاء المشع (الردياتير) مفتوح (ضغط جوي). ولكن طالما أن النظام مغلق وبه ضغط, فإن غطاء المشع المصنف 15 رطل/بوصة يزيد درجة حرارة خليط سائل التبريد 50/50 حتى 265 درجة فهرنهيت (130 درجة مئوية). في حالة زيادة تركيز سائل التبريد لتصبح النسبة للماء 70/30 (أقصى قيمة موصى بها), فإن درجة غليان المخلوط تحت ضغط 15 رطل/بوصة (103.5 كيلو بسكال) فإن درجة الغليان ترتفع إلى 276 درجة فهرنهيت (135.5 درجة مئوية).

فهل هذا يعني أن نظام التبريد بخليط من سائل التبريد عند أقصى تركيز (70%) يمكن أن يعمل حتى درجة 135.5 درجة مئوية دون أن يغلي. نظرياً صح ولكن عملياً فلا. فإن الخلوص بين الأجزاء في معظم محركات اليوم أقل بكثير من المحركات المبنية في السبعينات (1970) وفي بداية الثمانيات (1980).

الخلوص بين المكبس والأسطوانة أصبح أقل بكثير لتقليل الغازات المتسربة لعلبة عمود المرفق للحد من التلوث. الخلوص بين ساق الصمام ودليل الصمام أصبح أيضاً أقل لمنع استهلاك الزيت والحد من التلوث. بالإضافة إلى أن العديد من المحركات اليوم تستخدم رأس أسطوانات مصنوع من الألمنيوم وكامة علوية. هذه المحركات لا يمكن أن تتحمل درجات حرارة أعلى من الحرارة الطبيعية. ومعرضة للتلف في حالة السخونة العالية للمحرك. 

في حالة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة عن المعدل الطبيعي, يعني أن المحرك يعمل في منطقة الخطر.

تداعيات ارتفاع درجات الحرارة:

في حالة ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك, فإن أول ما يحدث هو أن محرك البنزين يحدث له الصفع. يصدر صوت من المحرك ويبدأ المحرك في فقد القدرة عند التحميل نتيجة تأثير الحرارة والضغط ليتعدى رقم الأوكتان للوقود. في حالة استمرار ظاهرة الصفع, فإن تلك الطرقات ستؤدي إلى تلف حلقات المكبس, المكابس, ومحامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق.

الحرارة أيضاً تؤدي إلى ظاهرة سبق الإشعال. فإن الأماكن الساخنة المتكونة داخل غرفة الاحتراق تصبح مصدر لإشعال الوقود. الإشعال غير المتحكم فيه قد يؤدي إلى الصفع بالإضافة إلى استمرار المحرك في الدوران بعد إطفاء الإشعال في المحركات ذات المغذي (الكربراتير). الأماكن الساخنة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى تلف شديد للمحرك وقد تؤدي إلى حدوث ثقب في سطح المكبس.

من تداعيات سخونة المحرك هو تلف وجه (جوان) رأس الاسطوانات. فإن الحرارة تجعل الألمنيوم يتمدد ثلاثة مرات أسرع من الحديد الزهر. الاجهادات المتولدة من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى اعوجاج رأس الأسطوانات وجعلها تتمدد في الأماكن الأكثر سخونة مثل تلك بين صمامات العادم في الاسطوانات المتجاورة, والمناطق التي يصعب فيها انسياب سائل التبريد مثل تلك المناطق الواقعة بين الاسطوانات. معظم التمدد لرأس الاسطوانات المصنوع من الألمنيوم يكون في الوسط, والذي يؤدي إلى سحق الوجه (الجوان) في حالة سخونة الرأس بالقدر الكافي. هذا يؤدي إلى فقد في حبك الوجه (الجوان) بما يسمح لسائل التبريد والغازات بالتسرب في حالة برودة الرأس. السخونة أيضاً تؤدي إلى قفش عمود الكافة العلوي وتلفه.

وما زال هنالك المزيد, ففي حالة سخونة سائل التبريد فقد يؤدي ذلك إلى غليانه, مما يؤدي إلى انفجار الليات (الخراطيم) القديمة الموصلة للمشع (الردياتير) عند زيادة الضغط. المكابس ممكن أن تؤدي إلى تجريح جدار الاسطوانات أو أن تقفش في الاسطوانات, مؤدية إلى تلف جسيم للمحرك. ساق صمام العادم يمكن أن يجرح أو يلصق في دليله. وهذا قد يؤدي إلى أن قفش الصمامات في وضع الفتح مما يعرضها إلى الاصطدام بسطح المكبس مما يؤدي إلى تلف الصمامات والمكابس وأجزاء مجموعة تشغيل الصمامات. وفي حالة تسرب سائل التبريد إلى علبة عمود المرفق, فيمكنك قول مع السلامة لمحامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق والجزء السفلي للمحرك. 

لمبة التحذير الحرارة لا يمكن تجاهلها. وأن كان بعض السيارات ذات التقنية العالية مثل السيارة الكاديلاك بمحرك نورث ستار يمكنها في حالة انخفاض مستوى سائل التبريد أن تمنع الحريق عن بعض الاسطوانات, لتجعل الهواء يقوم بتبريدها, و تجعل المحرك يعمل بقدرة منخفضة, ولكن معظم المحركات سوف تعاني من تلف شديد في حالة سخونتها. ولهذا يجب التنبية للسائقين بالتوقف عند ظهور أول علامات السخونة. أطفئ المحرك, واترك المحرك ليبرد وابحث عن سبب السخونة وأصلحه قبل أن تأخذ المخاطرة وتسير مرة أخرى بالسيارة.

أسباب سخونة المحرك:

السخونة قد تكون بسبب أي شيء يقلل من قدرة نظام التبريد من امتصاص ونقل والتخلص من الحرارة: مستوى منخفض لسائل التبريد, تسريب داخلي أو خارجي, توصيل سيء للحرارة داخل المحرك بسبب تراكم الأملاح الموجودة بالدثار (قميص الماء), تلف المفتاح (الصمام) الحراري (الثرموستات) بحيث لا يفتح, انسياب ضعيف للماء داخل الردياتير, انزلاق قابض مروحة التبريد, مروحة كهربائية غير مناسبة, التصاق اللي (الخرطوم) السفلي للماء, تآكل أو تفويت ريش مضخة المياه, أو قد يكون تلف غطاء المشع (الردياتير).

واحد من القوانين الأساسية الطبيعية تقول أن الحرارة تنساب من المناطق ذات الحرارة العالية إلى المناطق ذات الحرارة المنخفضة وليس بالاتجاه العكسي. الطريقة الوحيدة لتبريد معدن ساخن هو أن تبقيه في تلامس دائم مع سائل تبريد. ولتحقيق ذلك هو أن تبقي السائل في حركة سريان مستمرة. عند توقف عملية السريان, أما لمشكلة ما في مضخة المياه, أو المفتاح الحراري (الثرموستات) أو فقد السائل, فإن درجة الحرارة تبدأ في الارتفاع ويبدأ المحرك في السخونة. 

سائل التبريد يجب أيضاً أن يتخلص من الحرارة التي أمتصها عند مروره خلال جسم الاسطوانات والرأس. ولهذا يجب أن يكون المشع (الردياتير) قادر على ذلك, والذي يحتاج إلى مروحة تبريد لها كفاءة عالية عند السرعات البطيئة.

وأخيراً يجب أن يكون المفتاح الحراري مؤدياً دوره في أبقاء درجة الحرارة المتوسطة للمحرك داخل المدى الحراري المطلوب. في حالة فشل المفتاح في أن يفتح, فإنه سوف يغلق مسار السائل بفاعلية مما سيؤدي إلى السخونة الزائدة للمحرك.

على ماذا تبحث لتقصي سبب سخونة المحرك؟

المفتاح (الصمام) الحراري الثرموستات (thermostat):

الارتفاع العالي للحرارة يؤدي في الغالب إلى تلف المفتاح الحراري السليم. في حالة أن هناك سخونة زائدة بالمحرك نتيجة وجود مشكلة أخرى, فإنه يجب عندها اختبار المفتاح الحراري أو استبداله قبل رجوع المحرك للعمل مرة أخرى. 

طريقة من الطرق للكشف على المفتاح هو أن تبدأ تشغيل المحرك وتحس اللي (الخرطوش) العلوي, أو تستخدم مقياس حرارة (بدون اتصال) لقراءة درجة الحرارة. يجب أن لا يكون هناك أي أحساس بارتفاع حرارة اللي يسخن المحرك ويفتح الصمام الحراري. في حالة عدم سخونة اللي, فإن ذلك يدل على عدم فتح الصمام. 

هناك طريق أخري للكشف على الصمام, عن طريق رفعه من السيارة وغمسه في وعاء به ماء يغلي (فإنه يجب أن يكون في وضع الفتح حينها). درجة حرارة الفتح الفعلية يمكن معرفتها باستخدام مقياس حرارة (ثرموميتر) موجود بالماء أثناء تسخينه ووجود المفتاح بالماء وملاحظة درجة حرارة الفتح. 

في حالة أن الصمام الحراري محتاج إلى تغيير, استبدله بصمام له نفس المدى الحراري للصمام الأصلي. معظم السيارات والشاحنات الصغيرة منذ عام 1971 تستخدم صمام له تصنيف من 192 أو 195 درجة فهرنهيت. عند استخدام صمام بمدى حراري أقل (للتغلب على مشكلة السخونة) فإنه من الممكن أن يؤدي إلى زيادة استهلاك الوقود والزيت, والتآكل في حلقات المكبس (الشنابر) وزيادة التلوث. في السيارات الحديثة التي تستخدم التحكم الإليكتروني, فإن استخدام صمام حراري بمدى مختلف عن الأصلي, قد يؤدي إلى عدم وصول نظام الحاسب بالسيارة للوصول إلى حالة الدائرة المغلقة متسبباً في مشاكل جامة في الأداء والتلوث في حالة أن نتيجة فشل المحرك في أن يصل إلى درجة حرارة التشغيل المطلوبة. 

تسريب في نظام التبريد(leaking) :

تسرب سائل التبريد هو في الغالب السبب لمعظم حالة السخونة الزائدة للمحرك. نقاط التسرب تتضمن الليات, الردياتير, قلب المدفئ, مضخة المياه, غطاء الصمام الحراري, حابك رأس الأسطوانات, طبات الحماية من التجمد, المبرد لزيت الناقل الأوتوماتيكي للحركة, رأس الأسطوانات, جسم المحرك.

تأكد من الفحص الظاهري بالنظر لنظام التبريد بأكمله, وقم بعمل اختبار ضغط للمشع (الردياتير) وغطاء المشع. اختبار الضغط سوف يكشف عن وجود تسرب من خلال حابك (وجه/جوان) الرأس وكذلك في حالة وجود شروخ في رأس أو جسم المحرك. النظام السليم بدون تسريب يكون قادر على المحافظة على الضغط لمدة دقيقة أو أكثر. 

وإنه من المهم أجراء اختبار الضغط لغطاء المشع (الردياتير) أيضاً, فإن غطاء ضعيف (أو غطاء بتصنيف أقل ضغط عن المفروض) سوف يؤدي إلى خفض درجة حرارة غليان السائل وقد يسمح بتسرب السائل من المشع. 

المروحة cooling fan) 

في حالة المروحة الميكانيكية, فإن معظم مشاكل السخونة الزائدة تكون بسبب قابض المروحة, ولكن في حالة عدم وجود موجه لهواء المروحة فإن تأثير المروحة يمكن أن ينخفض بمقدار 50% (تعتمد على بعد المروحة من المشع) والتي قد تكون كافية لتؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك في الجو الساخن أو التشغيل الشاق. 

تلف قابض المروحة من المشاكل الأكثر حدوثاً والمسببة لزيادة سخونة المحرك والتي في الغالب لا يلتفت إليها. خواص القابض (الذي يعمل بالسائل) تضمحل مع الوقت, بانخفاض تقريبي في كفاءة الحركة بما يعادل 200 لفة/دقيقة سنوياً. وبنهاية المطاف فإن الانزلاق سيصل إلى نقطة التي عندها كفاءة التبريد لن تكون مجدية ويحدث زيادة سخونة المحرك. (في المتوسط, فإن العمر التشغيلي للقابض يكون مساوي لمضخة المياه (في حالة الحاجة إلى استبدال واحد منهم فإن الأخر يجب أن يستبدل أيضاً).

في حالة أن القابض يظهر عليه علامات تسريب للسائل (خطوط زيت مسال من صرة القابض إلى الخارج), حركة دوران حرة بدون أي مقاومة عند توقف المحرك, أو يتأرجح في حالة دفع المروحة للداخل أو الخارج, فإن ذلك يدل على الحاجة إلى استبدال القابض.

في حالة المروحة الكهربائية, تأكد من عمل دائرة المروحة عندما يسخن المحرك أوفي حالة أن المكيف في وضع التشغيل. في حالة أن المروحة لا تعمل تأكد من التوصيلات الكهربائية سليمة لموتور المروحة, المرحل, حساس الحرارة. حاول أن تصل المروحة بسلك خارجي مباشرة من البطارية. في حالة عمل المروحة, فإن ذلك يدل على المشكلة في التوصيلات والأسلاك, أو المرحل أو الحساس. في حالة عدم الدوران, فإن ذلك يدل على تلف موتور المروحة ويحتاج إلى استبدال. 

* يجب اتخاذ الحذر عند التعامل مع أو بالقرب من المروحة الكهربائية, فقد تعمل فجأة وبدون مقدمات. 

مضخة المياه (water pump):

أي تأرجح في عمود المضخة أو تسريب يبين الحاجة إلى استبدال المضخة. في بعض الحالات, المضخة قد تؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك في حالة أن يكون هناك تآكل شديد في الريش نتيجة الصدأ أو أن تكون الريش فقدت الاتصال بعمود الإدارة. استخدام المضخة الغير مطابقة للمواصفات قد تؤدي إلى زيادة سخونة المحرك. بعض المحركات التي لها سير واحد لإدارة للملحقات (سيربنتين) تحتاج إلى مضخة خاصة تدور في الاتجاه المعاكس للمضخات التي تستخدم سير عادي على شكل حرف V.

السيور و الليات (الخراطيم/الخراطيش) (belts & hoses) :

أفحص حالة السير ومقدار الشد به. السير المرخي والذي ينزلق يمنع المضخة من تدوير السائل بالسرعة الكافية و/أو المروحة الميكانيكية من الدوران بالسرعة الكافية للتبريد.

حالة الليات يجب أن تفحص أيضاً. ينصح بتغيير الليات في حالة أن عمرها التشغيلي وصل إلى خمس سنوات. 

في بعض الحالات يلتصق اللي السفلي للمشع تحت تأثير التخلخل عند السرعات العالية ويعيق انسياب السائل من المشع إلى المحرك. هذا يحدث في حالة أن نابض التقوية داخل اللي غير موجود أو تالف. 

* يجب الحذر عند التعامل مع السيور والأجزاء الدوارة أثناء الحركة, أبعد اليد والأدوات وأطراف الملابس والحلي من التشابك مع السير أثناء دورانه. 

المشع (الردياتير) (Radiator):

من مشاكل المشع الشائعة هي الانسداد (داخلي وخارجي) والتسرب. الأتربة, والحشرات, وأوراق الشجرة وما شابة, يمكن أن تعيق انسياب الهواء خلال قلب المشع وتقلل مقدرة المشع على التخلص من الحرارة. الصدأ والتآكل الداخلي وتراكم الترسبات من الممكن تعيق حركة السائل وتقلل التبريد. الطريقة المثالية لتفقد عملية الانسداد هو عن طريق قياس درجة حرارة سطح المشع (عن طريق مقياس حرارة تحت الحمراء- بدون اتصال مباشر) للبحث عن نقاط باردة بالمشع. في حالة اكتشاف انسداد يجب حل المشع لتنظيفه أو استبداله. التخلص من الماء بالدفع (عكس اتجاه الانسياب) و/أو استخدام الكيماويات يمكن أن يزيل الصدأ وترسبات الماء, ولكن تساهم بالقليل لتسليك انسداد المشع. 

عند أعادة ملئ المشع يجب أن تتأكد من ملئه بالكامل. فإن وجود جيوب للهواء في الرأس, قلب المدفئ, وتحت الصمام الحراري قد يتداخل مع انسياب السليم للسائل والتبريد. في حالة أن نظام التبريد ليس به مسار (صمام) نزف الهواء فعليك أن تفك لي المدفئ مؤقتاً للتخلص من الهواء من النظام ثم يعاد التقريط عليه مرة أخرى. 

* يجب الحذر الشديد عند التعامل مع الردياتير وخاصة عند فتح غطاء الردياتير, ينصح بعدم فتح الغطاء إلى أن يبرد المحرك. فتح الغطاء في حالة سخونة المحرك يؤدي إلى أندفاع السائل والأبخرة تحت ضغط ودرجة حرارة عالية, قد تسبب حروق شديدة بالوجه واليدين. 

وجود ضغط خلفي بمجمع العادم (Excessive exhaust backpressure):

انسداد الحفاز هو السبب الرئيسي هنا, ولكن لا يجب استبعاد احتمال وجود انبعاج في أنابيب العادم. افحص حالة التخلخل أثناء السرعة البطيئة (اللاحمل), في حالة القيمة منخفضة وتستمر في الهبوط مع التشغيل, في هذه الحالة أفحص نظام العادم.

* يجب الحذر عند التعامل مع أجزاء نظام العادم, لارتفاع درجات حرارة تلك الأجزاء.

تأخير أو تقديم زائد للشرارة (Retarded or over advanced ignition timing) : 

يمكن أن يساهموا أيضاً في الصفع وسبق الإشعال.

سخونة هواء الدخول (Overheated incoming air) :

في المحركات القديم ذات المغذي (الكرباتير) أو الحقن في الخانق, أفحص عمل نظام تسخين هواء الدخول في منقي (مرشح) الهواء. في حالة تلف صمام التحكم في درجة الحرارة ويبقى مفتوح ويسحب الهواء فقط من حول أنابيب العادم, فإن ذلك قد يساهم في عملية الصفع و/أو السخونة الزائدة. وكذلك أفحص صمام رفع درجة الحرارة لمجمع السحب للمحركات القديمة التي على شكل 6-V أو 8-V. في حالة التصاقه في وضع الغلق, فإنه قد يتسبب في تسخين مجمع السحب. 

تحميل الفرامل (Dragging brakes):

التصاق مكبس الفرامل القرصية أو عدم عتق فرملة اليد بالكامل يحمل المحرك بحمل إضافي شاق. 

العمل الشاق للمحرك (Overworking the engine):

نظام التبريد في سيارات الركوب الحديثة يعطي الحد المطلوب منه بالكاد وله قدرة محدودة إضافية للتبريد للتعامل مع الحرارة الإضافية الناتجة من عملية سحب سيارة أخرى أو السير بسرعة عالية عند طلوع الطرق الجبلية في الأجواء الساخنة.

تشخيص أعطال سخونة المحرك:
السيارة تسخن بسرعة Engine quickly overheats
المحرك يعمل بدرجة جيدة ولكن يسخن بعد فترة قصيرة من العمل. وهذا غالباَ ما يحدث بعد فترة خمسة دقائق من بداية التشغيل أو السير لمسافة ميل (1.6 كيلومتر) تقريباً. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ بخار يخرج من تحت غطاء المحرك أو تشم رائحة سائل التبريد. 
الأسباب المحتملة:
1. مستوى سائل التبريد منخفض: أعد ملئ السائل للمستوى المطلب.
2. سير المروحة ومضخة المياه قد يكون مقطوع أو ينزلق: شد السير أو قم باستبداله. 
3. عدم عمل مروحة التبريد الكهربائية: قم بإصلاح المروحة أو استبدلها. أصلح الأسلاك. أو استبدل حساس درجة الحرارة للمروحة. 
4. ضبط خاطيء لتوقيت الإشعال: قم بضبط توقيت الإشعال.
5. يمكن أن يكون هناك تسرب للتخلخل: قم باستبدال خطوط التخلخل عند الحاجة.
6. يمكن أن يكون هناك مشاكل ميكانيكية بالمحرك: قم باختبار ضغط المحرك لمعرفة حالة المحرك.
7. الصمام الحراري قد يكون مغلق باستمرار: استبدل الصمام.
8. وجود تسرب لسائل التبريد: أصلح التسرب وأستكمل سائل التبريد. 
9. تلف حابك (وجه/جوان) رأس الاسطوانات: استبدل حابك رأس الأسطوانات. 
سخونة زائدة بالمحرك Engine overheats:
المحرك يعمل جيد ولكن يسخن بشدة أثناء السير. 
هذه المشكلة تحدث بعد فترة من القيادة المستمرة. وقد تلاحظ أو لا تلاحظ انبعاث بخار يخرج من غطاء المحرك أو تشم رائحة سائل التبريد.
الأسباب المحتملة:
نفس المشاكل السابقة يضاف عليها التالي:
10. السيارة محملة أكثر من اللازم أو تساق بعنف: قلل الحمل وقلل السرعة.
11. انسداد في المشع أو انسداد في مسارات المياه بكتلة المحرك: أدفع الماء للخارج بالاتجاه العكسي واستبدال سائل التبريد.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

صيانة أجزاء ونظم السيارة

Car Systems & Components Services





المحرك وملحقاته:

ًافحص حالة المنقي عند كل تغيير للزيت, ويتم تغييره سنويا أو تغييره في حالة تمزقه أو اتساخه أو تآكله أو تبلله بالماء أو الزيت. 


منقي (فلتر) الهواء:

افحص مستوى زيت المحرك والمحرك ساكن عند كال تعبئة للمحرك بالوقود. للحصول على عمر أطول للمحرك, قم بتغيير الزيت كل 3 أشهر أو كل 5000 كم أو حسب ما ينص عليه كتيب الصيانة لمالك السيارة. استخدم زيت ذو الخواص المنصوص عليها.

زيت ومنقي (فلتر) الزيت: 
افحص حالة المنقي عند كل تغيير للزيت, ويتم تغييره في حالة انسداده أو دخول الماء إليه, أو سنويا ًفي السيارات ذات المغذي (الكربراتير) أو كل سنتين أو 35000 كم في السيارات ذات البخاخ. 

منقى (فلتر) الوقود: 
في حالة وجود أصوات غريبة قم بفحص العادم للتأكد من عدم وجود تسرب أو تلف بالنظام. في حالة الارتياب بوجود مشكلة يجب فحص النظام عن طريق فني متخصص, تسرب العادم قد يكون خطر ويحتاج إلى إصلاح سريع.

العادم: 
افحص مستوى السائل في الخزان الإضافي (القربه). لا تقوم في أي حال من الأحوال بفتح غطاء مشع (ردياتير) وهو ساخن. في حالة انخفاض مستوى السائل أضف خليط 50/50 % من الماء وسائل التبريد المانع للتجمد. يتم تغيير سائل التبريد سنوياً لمعظم أنواع السيارات.

سائل التبريد: 
افحص حالة الليات عند كل تغيير للزيت, ويتم استبدالها في حالة تلفها في حالة وجود تسريب أو تشققت, أو تصلد, أو وجود انتفاخ أو انسداد.

ليات الماء (خرطوش): 
افحص حالة السيور على التي على شكل حرف V أو كثير الالتفافات (ثعباني) من ناحية الشد. ويتم تغييره في حالة وجود تشققات أو تآكل حوافه أو لمعانه أو ظهور أثار عطب به. 

السيور الخارجية: 
يتم تغيير سير التوقيت حسب ما ينص عليه كتيب الصيانة لمالك السيارة. في الغالب تلك كل 90000 إلى 120000 كيلو. عدم تغيير السير حسب ما تنص عليه المواصفات قد يؤدي إلى قطعه و حدوث أضرار جسيمة للمحرك.

سير التوقيت: 
يجب أن تثبت البطارية في مكانها جيداً, وأصابع البطارية يجب أن تكون نظيفة متصلة جيداً وخالية من الصدأ. في حالة أن عمر البطارية أكثر من ثلاث سنوات يجب أن تختبر وتستبدل إذا احتاج الأمر لذلك.

البطارية:

أفحص مستوى الزيت والمحرك دائر وناقل الحركة في وضع الثبات. في حالة انخفاض مستوي الزيت, أضف كمية من الزيت ذو المواصفات المنصوص عليها في كتيب الصيانة بالسيارة الخاص بمالك السيارة من خلال فتحة عصا القياس. لأقصى أداء ينصح بتغيير الزيت كل سنتين أو 36000 من أو حسب ما ينص عليه كتيب مالك السيارة. 

زيت ناقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكي: نقل الحركة:

أفحص نظام الفرامل بالكامل كل عام, البطانات, القرص والهوبات. 

الفرامل:

أفحص النظام سنوياً, المساعدين, وأجزاء وصلات التوجيه. قم بتغير واستبدال الجزء في حالة وجود تسريب أو تلف أو وجود خلوص كبير. يدل على تلف أجزاء التعليق والتوجيه تآكل الإطارات وعدم الاستقرار بعد المطبات. 

التوجيه والتعليق:

أفحص نفخ الإطار لجميع الإطارات بما فيهم الإطار الاحتياطي عند كل تغيير لزيت المحرك. أفح الإطار للتأكد من خلوه من التآكل الغير منتظم والكدمات على جدار الإطار. أنفخ الإطار حسب ما تنص عليه المواصفات. قم بتغيير الإطار في حالة وجود تآكل أو تلف.

الإطارات:

تغيير اللمبات في الحال عند عدم عملها, أكشف على المنصهرات أولاً.

الإضاءة: ملحقات السيارة:

يتم تغييرها كل 6 أشهر أو عند تشققها أو تآكلها أو التصاقها. المساحات: 
منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## مهندسة النجف (21 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور على هذا المجهود والمعلومات القيمة


----------

